# Changing fuel injectors on 1992 Nissan Sentra



## 92Sentr (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi folks,
Does anyone have advice on changing fuel injectors in a 92 Nissan Sentra? It seems like the easiest route would be to remove the intake manifold to get at the fuel injectors? I was able to get at #4 without removing the manifold, but the new injector won't go in. #2 also needs replacing, but is in a much tighter spot and I can't imagine getting at it without removing the manifold. It also seems like removing the fuel rail would be a pain because of its position in this model. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You could remove the upper intake manifold, which would give you a lot more room and access. I use to leave the rail and upper manifold installed, remove the cover over the fuel injector by removing the two, Phillips head screws. Re-install the screws to give leverage points for two, flat blade screwdrivers, which are used to pry up the fuel injector out of the rail. Tip: spray some carb cleaner around the injector, first, to soften up the fuel injector seal and help make it easier to extract. Always relieve the fuel pressure and disconnect the battery prior to replacing fuel injectors or working on the fuel system in general. Lubricate with Vaseline the fuel injector seals prior to installation.


----------

